# 88 Stanza tuneup Q's



## Pr1me (Apr 30, 2009)

So, my girlfriend just bought this 88 Stanza Automatic sedan. I think it needs a tuneup really bad. One thing on that list is plugs. I've been driving and working on domestics forever, but not so much on the cars from the other side of the Pacific. Now, I've always heard that NGK's are the way to go in Japanese cars. Is this still the case? If so, which one's would be recommended for this particular engine. I know I need 8 of them because there is an intake and exhaust ignition system (I'm assuming for emissions reasons). 

So...plugs, wires, cap, rotor, air filter, oil change, and I'm also going to do the rear brakes (I hate replacing drums) and fix the leaky valve cover. Anything else you guys would recommend? I checked the transmission fluid and its still full and is a nice pretty red color, so I'm not putting that on the list yet. 

The interesting thing I'm hoping that the tuneup fixes is this:

It drives fine as long as you stay below about 25% throttle. No issues whatsoever. If your right foot gets a little heavy, it misses and bogs down like its either running out of fuel or not sparking.


----------

